# New to Dunedin



## heyjudeles81 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all! Well, I have just moved to Dunedin from Christchurch and am looking to make some friends. My fiance and I live out on the peninsula, and so we don't really get out much, but we're keen to have a reason to! I'm an English tutor, he's a primary school teacher. We both like to meet new people and just generally, have a relaxing, but fun time. Hope to hear from someone soon!  -Jamie


----------

